# Cube Kid 200 - tunen



## Digiman (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich selbst ein Stereo The One fahre und meine Frau ein AMS WLS Pro, mußte es für unsere Tochter ein Cube Kid 200 sein. 

Daß Bike ist soweit echt ok und auch robust, allerdings juckt es mich bissel in den Fingern das Bike zu optimieren!!

Ich würde gern das doch etwas "Hackelige" Tourney Schaltwerk ersetzen. Und auch hinten mittels einer anderen Nabe eine 160er Disc Bremse montieren.

Unsere Tochter bremst doch zu 80% mehr mit der Hinterradbremse und die Felgenbremse kommt da meiner Meinung nach an die Belastungsgrenze - zumindest rede ich mir das ein... 

Hat jemand ein Tip für mich was für ein Schaltwerk ich bräuchte?
Momentan ist ein Tourney RD TX31 verbaut, allerdings in der Ausführung für Direktmontage am Rahmen bzw "unter die Achse".
Kann ich da ein beliebiges Schaltwerk nehmen mit kurzen Käfig? (7-Gang)
Ich würde gern auf XT /Saint oder so gehen aber die sind ja für 8/9 fach - dürfte doch trotzdem die 7-Fach Kassette schalten oder?

Zur Nabe: Ich habe 135mm gemessen zwischen der Schwinge, Da passt doch dann eine Standart Nabe rein mit Discaufnahme oder?
Das Laufrad hat 32 Speichen (20") -  worauf müßte ich noch achten? Der Freilauf müßte wohl getauscht werden für die 7-Fach Kassette oder??

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch - ich möchte mit den Umbauteilen das Bike auch etwas "individualisieren". Ich weiß das das Bike im Serienzustand  vermutlich jahrelang einwandfrei fahren würde. Trotzdem will ich gern die Schaltung aufrüsten und zumindest Hinten eine Disc verbauen. Die Aufnahme für den Bremssattel spielt dabei eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ein individueller Adapter für den Sattel ist schnell gefräst 

Gruß Th.


----------



## decline (8. Juni 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> Unsere Tochter bremst doch zu 80% mehr mit der Hinterradbremse und die Felgenbremse kommt da meiner Meinung nach an die Belastungsgrenze - zumindest rede ich mir das ein...



mal davon abgesehen, dass ich es absolut durchgeknallt finde, wenn man für ein 20kg (???) kind eine 160er(!) scheibenbremse montieren will, stellt sich mir viel mehr die frage, ob am rahmen überhaupt eine aufnahme für ne scheibenbremse zu finden ist... ich glaube ich hab gestern beim aufbauen keine gesehen...aber korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich im unrecht bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (8. Juni 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> Unsere Tochter bremst doch zu 80% mehr mit der Hinterradbremse und die Felgenbremse kommt da meiner Meinung nach an die Belastungsgrenze - zumindest rede ich mir das ein...



Ich kann ja verstehen, das man immer weiter tunen will/muss aber ob eine Scheibenbremse sinnvoll an einem Kinderrad ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vielleicht solltest Du mal vor und Nachteile beider Bremsen aufschreiben und gegeneinander halten. MIt fällt adhoc nichts ein was für eine Scheibenbremse bei einem Kinderrad spricht.

Mein Sohn hat an seinem Bike ein Shimano Acera Schaltwerk hinten. Das arbeitet in verbindung mit dem Shimano RS35 7G-Drehgriffschalter sehr gut. Gut finde ich auch den Schaltwerkschutzbügel. Kinder werfen ihre Fahrräder schon mal unsachtsam hin. Da ist so ein Schaltwerkschutz schon sehr praktisch.

Wenn Du tunen willst bau ihr halt ne Federgabel ein ;-) Von Suntour gibts da einige 20" Gabeln - die wiegen auch fast nix 
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SID=si0a33a56248dd5b5bccbc1ea4a08359/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=2633 
Mein Sohn nutzt seine 30mm Federweg jedefalls voll aus!


----------



## Digiman (9. Juni 2010)

...ja ja prügelt auf mir ein 

Ich habe mich mal durch so einige Threads geklickt  in denen es um Kids-Bikes ging.
Da bin ich dann auf die Idee gekommen mit der Discbrake.
Ich seh das so: unsere Tochter bringt bei der momentan verbauten V-Brake nicht die Kraft in die Finger das Bike auch ordentlich zu bremsen. Das mag wohl auch an der ungünstigen Hebelübersetzung des Systems liegen... Mit einer Disc würde sie sich leichter tun ordentlich Druck aufzubauen. Unsere Touren sind zwar normal eher in ländlicher Gegend, aber um dahin zu kommen müssen paar Kreuzungen etc. überquert werden. Da will ich daß sie sicher neben mir anhalten kann und nicht 1m in die Kreuzung rollt...

Die 160er deshalb weil ich das eher als Standart sehe und daher die Verfügbarkeit der Teile gewährleistet ist. Ich wollte um die Kosten zu minimieren erstmal mit gebrauchten Teilen anfangen. Wenn das Ergebnis für mich zufriedenstellend ist, kann ich Neuteile kaufen und ggf. eine 140er Scheibe verbauen. Ich will nur in Relation halten, daß das Bike 260 gekostet hat, das will ich nicht allein durch 1(!!) Bremse schon ausgeben.

Also mein Recherche-Stand heute: Es passt wohl eine ganz normale 135er MTB Disc Nabe in den Rahmen. Laufrad kpl. ist schwierig zu bekommen in 20". Also speiche ich selbst um. Auf einem 8/9er Freilauf kann ich wohl mit einem Distanzring auch die 7er Kassette fahren.
Als Schaltwerk muß ich mir eins mit kurzen Käfig aussuchen. Bei SHIMANO heißt "kurz" 7cm Abstand der Schaltrollen. Das wird haarig - ggf. müßte ich dann auf SRAM ausweichen und den passenden Drehgriffschalter gleich dazu montieren (gleich mit 8-Fach Kassette?!)

Als Aufnahme für den Discadapter würde ich die beiden Gewinde oberhalb der Achsaufnahme nutzen. Das sind momentan M5 die aber bedenkenlos auf M6 vergrössert werden können.
Den individuellen Adapter würde ich per CAD auslegen und mir fräsen lassen. Ich würde ihn so auslegen daß die Gewinde überwiegend auf Druck beansprucht werden ....  ... also den Sattel an den Rahmen zu bekommen ist nicht so das Problem....

Ich schau jetzt mal was ich so im Umfeld an Gebrauchtteile organisieren kann um da mal bissel zu probieren. Wenn alles klappt, stell ich paar Bilder ein 

Gruß Th.

PS: Also Federgabel halte ICH jetzt für weniger sinnvoll


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juni 2010)

schaltwerk schau am besten im rennrad/road bereich, da gibbet z.b. das tiagra in extrakurz. da stossen beide rollen fast aneinander.

zur bremse: evtl wäre ja ne bb7 interessant, liest man viel gutes. ansonsten vllt schauen, das du ne günstige tektro auriga bekommst, die kann man sehr nah an den lenker stellen und bremst gut.

welche gewinde meinst du am rahmen? mach bitte mal nen foto. wenns nich dafür gedacht ist, würd ich mir überlegen ob ich da ne bremse montiere.


----------



## coldmirow (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn du eine neue Nabe verbaust, kannst du doch gleich 9-fach verbauen, oder? Finde das Projekt eigentlich ganz logisch


----------



## Digiman (9. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich wollte ursprünglich die 7-Fach kassette behalten weil der Grip-Shift ja dafür ausgelegt ist.
Hast aber sicher recht, wenn ich die 7-Fach nicht beibehalten kann könnte ich auch gleich die 9-Fach verbauen mit dem passenden Shifter dazu....

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise mit der Bremse. Die Griffweite sollte sich auf jedenfall verstellen lassen, soweit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht!
Ich werde mit den "Begriffen" mal auf die Suche gehen - Danke!

Anbei mal ein Foto vom "Hinterteil".
Die Gewinde sind ganz sicher nicht für eine Sattelaufnahme gedacht ursprünglich, aber ich schätze die ganze Konstruktion so ein, daß sie die zu erwartenden auftretenden Kräfte locker schlucken kann!
Ich weiß selbst bei Bremsen handelt es sich im stark sicherheitsrelevante Bauteile! Ich will keineswegs ein Verletzung meiner Tochter riskieren. Sobald ich bedenken bekomme werde ich den Discumbau nicht weiter umsetzen 

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/883/09062010015.jpg

...da die Bremse ja auf der anderen Seite sitzt, ist dort der Bereich der Gewinde nicht durch die Einfräsung des Schaltauges geschwächt. 7mm Vollmaterial stehen da zur Verfügung. Wenn die Position des Bremssattel so im Bereich "9-12 uhr" gewählt wird, werden die Gewinde auch eher auf Druck beansprucht. Bei meinem damaligen KTM Raceforce mit 200er DH-Scheibe sah das original schon nicht so stabil aus 
Gruß Th.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juni 2010)

deine bildverlinkung geht nicht

ich packs für dich mal rein:







meineserachtens ist das aber das gewinde für so kram wie schutzblech und gepäckträger. das wird halten... von früh bis mittag.


----------



## Digiman (9. Juni 2010)

Die Gewinde sind ganz sicher nicht für die Bremse gedacht im ursprümglichen Sinn, aber sie sind stabil genug das zu tragen. Manche alte IS2000 Aufnahme bestand lediglich aus zwei kleinen Anschweißaugen am Kleinen-Finger-dicken Rahmen.
Das Foto stellt nicht unbedingt die Relation richtig dar...
Wie gesagt ich will kein Risiko eingehen und sobald ich bedenken kriege lass ich den Umbau....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juni 2010)

denke, da wirste eher zu nem a2z adapter greifen können. vorallem: du schreibst noch, das du das aufbohren willst, da bleibt ja garkein material über. gut, deine tochter wird ja da sicher nicht nen dh mit runterballern, aber dadurch, das du ja für die 160er scheibe nen adapter bauen musst, gehste da mit nem hebel dran. dadurch haste an der unteren verschraubung evtl sogar ne hebelwirkung nach hinten.


----------



## Digiman (9. Juni 2010)

Ok. Ich bau jetzt erstmal die Nabe um sobald vorhanden und steck eine 160er Disc mit rein. Dann will ich erstmal sehen wo der Sattel sitzen würde - ggf. dann doch gleich eine 140er Scheibe verbauen oder weiter oben an der Rahmenstütze eine andere Aufnahme anbringen mittels zwei Halbschalen o.ä. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juni 2010)

was evtl gehen würde, wäre nen adapter fertigen, der sich an den beiden stellen abstützt, mit ner hülse noch an der nabe sitzt (also direkt auf der achse) und dann weiter oberhalb noch mit besagter schale.


----------



## Sentilo (9. Juni 2010)

Is ja ulkig,

mein Sohnemann hat das Team 200 mit fünf gefahren und das Hinterrad jederzeit zum Pfeifen gebracht mit der serienmäßigen Canti. Mehr Bremspower hätte ihn nur noch mehr sliden lassen.

Einen Vorteil hatte die Reifenquietscherei allerdings: Die sackschweren Original-Kendas mussten bald den viel leichteren Mow Joes weichen. Ein Pfund Gewicht runter für 50 Euro. Und mehr Grip haben die anscheinend auch. Jedenfalls kann er jetzt noch heftiger ankern.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## decline (10. Juni 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> unsere Tochter bringt bei der momentan verbauten V-Brake nicht die Kraft in die Finger das Bike auch ordentlich zu bremsen.



das kann ich mir beim besten willen einfach nicht vorstellen... aber ok... bevor ich meinem kind ne disc brake in so ein kinderrad einbaue, dann verbau ich noch ne Magura HS 33 oder ähnliches...


edit: aber dennoch ein interessantes "projekt"...


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juni 2010)

Ein kurzer Schaltkäfig geht aber nur, wenn man die Kasette wechselt. 

Mir war das vorhandene Schaltwerk auch immer zu "schlabberig" und zu lang, aber mehr als ein Glied der Kette konnte ich nicht herausnehmen. Daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass bei einem kurzen Käfig der Rettungsring nicht mehr geschaltet werden kann.

Vermutlich wäre es sowieso besser eine feiner abgestimmte Kasette zu verwenden!


----------



## drexsack (10. Juni 2010)

Ganz egal was du letztendlich draus machst, denk bitte an Fotos für uns


----------



## sigggi (10. Juni 2010)

decline schrieb:


> das kann ich mir beim besten willen einfach nicht vorstellen... aber ok... bevor ich meinem kind ne disc brake in so ein kinderrad einbaue, dann verbau ich noch ne Magura HS 33 oder ähnliches...



Die HS 33 ist eine super Bremse für Kinderräder.
Mein Enkel hat auch ein 20 Zoll Rad, baugleich mit dem Cube. Er hat auch keinerlei Probleme mit der V-Brake das Hinterrad zum blockieren zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. Juni 2010)

Das war auch bisher mein Eindruck - an der Handkraft scheitert das Bremsen mit den V-Brakes nicht. Eher an der Dosierung...

Im Gegenteil, der Grund warum unsere Mittlere viel schneller von 16" auf 20" umgestiegen ist, war die viel bessere Bremsleistung. Bei typischen Kinderrädern mit der Seitenzugbremse vorne und Rücktritt hinten ist Bremsen meiner Einschätzung nach eher mit russisch Roulette vergleichbar!

Hat schon mal jemand mit anderen Kasetten oder Schaltwerken gearbeitet?


----------



## Digiman (15. Juni 2010)

Zwischenbericht:

Ich habe heute die große Teile-Lieferung bekommen vom Bikediscount 
Habe jetzt ein XT Schaltwerk "772 GS" mit Midcage bestellt! Abstand der Schaltrollen 7cm exakt gleich wie beim Tourney das dran war. Schaltwerk hab ich gleich getauscht - schaltet perfekt!
Ebenso kam die XT Nabe mit 6-Loch Discaufnahme. Als Scheibe habe ich eine 2-Teilige 140mm HOPE mit Alu-Spider genommen - gute Wahl, wie sich heute herausstellte. Die Scheibe hat nämlich "nur" 3mm Luft zum Rahmen. 160er wäre vermutlich angestanden....
Mußte mir noch eine neue Kassette besorgen. Original ist eine 7 Fach Schraubkassette verbaut. Habe jetzt eine 7 Fach Megarange mit 3mm Distanzring. Die gefällt mir aber gar nicht. Das 34er Blatt was ich/wir unbedingt beibehalten wollten wirkt sehr instabil da Blechprägetechnik.
Evtl. tausche ich die Kassette doch nochmal gegen Sram oder eine SHIMANO mit Aluträger. 7 Gänge sollen aber bleiben weil die Drehgriffschaltung am "Kinderfreundlichsten" ist.
....
Habe auch gemerkt, daß die Serienkette jetzt wohl etwas zu kurz ist. Ist die "breite" 7-Fach Kette drin. Spricht was dagegen eine schmale 8/9Fach Kette zu verbauen? Der Kassette sollte das doch egal sein oder?

Was ich auf jedenfall noch machen will, ist das Gewicht runter zu bringen. Schläuche und Reifen sind dabei Priorität "1" 
Der Adapter für den Bremssattel  wird gar nichtmal so kompliziert! Morgen werde ich ihn "auslegen" und evtl. ist er nächste Woche fertig gefräst 

Ach ja, das wichtigste: Als Bremse habe ich eine SHIMANO M575 genommen für hinten. 3 Gründe - 1.) Die Griffweite ist einstellbar 2.) die Bremsleitung ist problemlos kürzbar. 3.) 49.- 
Wenn die Bremse dann passt, ist sie jederzeit gegen eine  andere Bremse tauschbar mit 160er IS Adapter..

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden wenn die Bremse dran ist bzw. dann die Nabe auch umgespeicht wurde.

Gruß Th.


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen eine schmale 8/9Fach Kette zu verbauen? Der Kassette sollte das doch egal sein oder?


1. ja. 2. nein.
die zaehne der 7/8fach kassette sind soweit ich weiss breiter als die der 9fach.
da passt dann die 9fach kette nicht gescheit drauf. wuerd eine 7fach kette nehmen.
die kette von 7 und 8 fach sind meines wissen gleich. erst 9fach ist dann schmaeler,
weil die kassette gleich breit wie die 8fach ist, aber ein ritzel mehr hat.


----------



## knoo (19. Juni 2010)

gibts für das bike nen etwas leichteren laufradsatz?


----------



## Digiman (19. Juni 2010)

nichts von der Stange!
Also entweder selbst konfigurieren und bauen lassen oder kpl. selbst machen 

Mow Joes und die leichten Schläuche bringen schon einiges!!

Gruß Th.


----------



## knoo (19. Juni 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> nichts von der Stange!
> Also entweder selbst konfigurieren und bauen lassen oder kpl. selbst machen
> 
> Mow Joes und die leichten Schläuche bringen schon einiges!!
> ...



danke für die schnelle antwort der herr
dann bleibts eben noch 2 jahre so bis zum 24" kid team hehe


----------



## Athabaske (22. Juni 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> nichts von der Stange!
> Also entweder selbst konfigurieren und bauen lassen oder kpl. selbst machen
> 
> Mow Joes und die leichten Schläuche bringen schon einiges!!
> ...


...kann es sein, dass die gar nicht mehr produziert werden?


----------



## Digiman (24. Juni 2010)

so, Update:

Felge hatte ich selbst umgespeicht - funktionierte problemlos und läuft sogar viel "runder" als die Originale an der Gabel vorne ... da kann ich mich ruhig mal für loben 
Allerdings ist die XT Nabe für vorne schon bestellt...

Also ich hab jetzt einen 7-fach Megarange Zahnkranz montiert mit 4mm Distanzring hinterm großen Ritzel. Die Forumsuche hat mir dabei geholfen!
Zuerst hatte ich die Serienkette drauf, aber egal wie ich die Schaltung eingestellt habe im zweitgrößten Ritzel gab es Klappergeräusche, weil die Kette am 34er Ritzel anstand...
Also hab ich nun doch ne HG93 Kette drauf -> Perfekt!!! die Schaltung schaltet absolut sauber und ohne Geräusche!

Also HG93 9-fach Kette läuft problemlos auf 7/8 fach Zahnkranz. Hab mal die Ritzeldicke gemessen und mit meinem XT 9 Fach verglichen - identisch 

Heute kam auch der Adapter aus der Fräse. Ist aus hochfestem Alu gefräst. 510 N/qmm Zugfestigkeit - Normaler Stahl hat zum vergleich "nur" 370 N/qmm....
Der Adapter passte auf Anhieb ohne Spalt oder Luft 
Ich habe lediglich das untere Gewinde (sh. Bild) direkt vor dem Schnellspanner in den Rahmen bohren/schneiden müssen. Zur Sicherheit hatte ich den Adapter mit 2-K Alu Kleber bestrichen und auf den blank geschmirgelten Rahmen zusätzlich verklebt.
Ich wollte erst noch 2 gehärtete Sifte von oben durch den Adapter in den Rahmen durchbohren/einpressen aber das wäre defintiv zuviel des guten. Der Adapter ist defintiv sehr großzügig ausgelegt und F E S T.

zum Abschluß - 2 Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Nebenbei erwähnt, Mow Joes wurden ebenfalls verbaut. Das Laufrad allein ohne Reifen war nach dem Umbau auch NICHT schwerer wie vorher, trotz Discnabe UND Disc.
Das Bike wiegt jetzt insgesamt 9,8kg (Personenwaage)

hab aber noch bissel was vor 

Kurbel soll ersetzt werden, das vordere LR noch umgebaut und ggf. die Bremse gegen eine sehr leichte getauscht werden. Vorne kommt dann auch noch ne Disc.
An dem Adapter hinten kann jeder Bremssattel montiert werden mit 160er IS/PM Adapter, allerdings nur i.V. mit einer 140er Scheibe (aktuell HOPE, 2-tlg. mit Aluspider)

...das war´s vorerst...

Gruß Th


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2010)

schaut gut aus. den adapter reisst du mit einer 140er scheibe nicht weg. schon deshalb weil er oben aufliegt...


----------



## Digiman (25. Juli 2010)

Es geht weiter: 

... so, nach 150km  Testfahrt unserer Tochter ist sie von Ihrem Rad richtig begeistert. Man merkt ihr deutlich an, daß es ihr echten Spaß macht!!  Bei jedem Hügel wird gebissen! Wo früher geschoben wurde wird jetzt erst recht hochgetrampelt und auf gerader Strecke kann´s nicht schnell genug gehen! Ich denke durch die Disc Brake hat sie ein total sicheres Gefühl da sie jederzeit maximale Bremsleistung hat hat.
Natürlich hat sie jetzt an unseren Bikes die Federgabel entdeckt bzw. andersrum: sie hat gemerkt, daß sie keine hat...

Jetzt kommt also die nächste Umbaustufe: Federgabel (mit Disc Vorne)

Mit bisserl Googeln, bin ich bei der RST Capa T (20") hängen geblieben.
Mit 1650gr. wohl ein bestmöglicher Kompromiss wenn man gleichzeitig das Bike gewichtsoptimiert.

Muß nur noch rausfinden welches Steuerrohr ich brauche. A-Head Ausführung is klar, aber 1" oder 1 1/8" ist noch nicht raus. Konisch ist es jedenfalls mal noch nicht beim 200er Kid.

Im gleichen Zug kommt auch vorne gleich die Disc drauf 

XT-Disc nabe hatte ich zwischenzeitlich ja schon eingespeicht vorne.

Dann bleiben auf meiner "Liste" nur noch 2 Punkte um ggf. noch Gewichtstechnisch größere Fortschritte zu machen. Die Kurbelgarnitur mitsamt dem Vierkantlager und Lenker/Vorbau.....

Wenn´s ernst wird, bzw. neue Bilder gibt, halte ich euch auf dem laufenden 

Gruß Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. Juli 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> Muß nur noch rausfinden welches Steuerrohr ich brauche. A-Head Ausführung is klar, aber 1" oder 1 1/8" ist noch nicht raus.


einfach die ahead-kappe oben auf dem vorbau abschrauben und den innendurchmesser 
des vorbaus (=aussendurchmesser des gabelschaftes) messen. musst nur aufpassen,
dass du dabei nicht den innendurchmesser des gabelschaftes erwischt. aber der sollte 
1-2mm unter der oberkante anfangen.

1.6kg find ich allerdings n ganz schoenen brocken. die starrgabel hat vermutlich die haelfte...


----------



## Digiman (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Danke! ...also ich hab vorhin mal gemessen. Ist 28,5mm (?) -  sollte also 1 1/8" sein 

Naja, mit 1650gr. ist es in der 20" Federgabel Kategorie noch unter den Leichtgewichten. Ich werde aber beim zerlegen mal die orig. Stahlgabel wiegen.
Die Capa T ist soweit ja schon aus Alu - aber evtl. lässt sich da auch noch was machen. Die Aufnahmen für die V-Brakes könnte ich z.b. auch noch kpl. entfernen /abfräsen. Evtl. muß ich ja auch eine Stahlfeder rausnehmen (wie hier öfter gelesen) um sie auf die 18.5kg meiner Tochter abzustimmen.

Zur Not geht bestimmt auch noch was mit anderem Lenker und Vorbau 

Jetzt muß ich erstmal schauen, daß ich die vordere Bremse nochmal in schwarze Ausführung bekomme (scheint aktuell vergriffen) und daß ich die Hope Floating Disc in 160mm bekomme...

Gruß Th.


----------



## Digiman (26. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt wieder ein Update:

Nachdem ich am Bike seit dem Bremsumbau hinten nicht mehr geschraubt habe (durfte nicht !!), ist jetzt wieder langsam Schrauberzeit!

Mit dem bisherigen Umbaustand ist unsere Tochter überglücklich! Das fahren macht ihr Riesenspaß .... 30km Touren fährt sie mühelos mit... grundsätzlich wird auch jeder Berg hochgefahren (zur Not auch mit hochrotem Kopf ). Manchmal geb ich auch eine kleine Anschubhilfe, aber das lehnt sie meistens vehement ab...

Zurück zum Thema:

Heute kam wieder ein Paket von Rad Speyer. Drin war eine RST CAPA T Gabel. Ich habe mich bewusst für eine Federgabel und für DIESE entschieden, weil 1.) der Preis absolut passt! und 2.) wegen der Discaufnahme und dem Gewicht von 1600 gr.
Dazu habe ich auch gleich das 1 1/8" AHEAD Steuerrohr bestellt.
Die Gabel habe ich nagelneu aus der BOX und gleichmal kpl. zerlegt - is klar. Die Gabel hat im rechten Tauchrohr eine Spiralfeder, das linke Rohr ist im Gegensatz zu der früheren Version von vornherein leer. Ich habe diese Feder gleich um ca. 15mm gekürzt um das Ansprechverhalten "ungefähr" auf die 20kg anzupassen. Habe die unteren Anschläge auch um 10mm gekürzt. Somit jetzt 60mm Federweg... Beim Zusammenbau habe ich sie mit sehr feinem Fett richtig gefettet. Sie läuft jetzt butterweich und lässt sich von mir mit einer Hand ganz locker zusammenziehen (zw.Gabelkopf und der Tauchrohrverbindung).
Habe durch die Gabel momentan wieder 300gr. zugelegt am Bike...
Insgesamt steht das Bike vorne jetzt ca. 30mm höher wie mit der original Gabel. Das könnte man ggf. noch mit zusätzlichen Begrenzern in der Gabel etwas kompensieren, was allerdings dann den Federweg wieder einschränkt. Mal sehen, evtl. geh ich zurück auf 40mm indem ich die Ausfederung um 20mm kürze...

Tochter war auch kurz mal Probe gesessen und hat mal ein bissel gewippt - die Gabel könnte noch etwas weicher ansprechen, aber zumindest ist sie defintiv nicht brett hart.

Momentan habe ich vorne keine Bremse montiert, da ich noch auf eine weitere Lieferung warte. Ich werde vorne nun eine Shimano XT (M775) Disc verbauen, also den XT Hebel und die XT Zange. Als Disc wird es ebenfalls eine Mini Floating Disc mit Roter Aluspider in 160mm.
Da bei mir das "Auge mitfährt" ersetze ich auch die hintere Bremse gegen eine XT Bremse.
Die Wahl auf die XT Bremse V+H wurde mir durch den Spitzenpreis bei CNC-Bike enorm erleichtert. Ich zahle für BEIDE Bremsen nicht annähernd den Preis was nur 1(!!) Set in anderen Shops kosten würde 

Im vorderen Laufrad hielt inzwischen ja auch eine XT-Disc Nabe Einzug.

Sobald die Bremse Vorne dran ist mach ich wieder mal ein aktuelles Bild.

Was noch unbedingt machen will als nächstes ist das Gewicht noch runter zu bringen! Dazu gehe ich den Lenker und den Vorbau noch an. Letzteren werde ich an geeigneten Stellen mit Langlochfräsungen  etwas erleichtern. Den Lenker evtl. gleich kpl. tauschen.

Die aktuelle Kurbelgarnitur habe ich durch zig Bohrungen erleichtert. Ist auf jedenfall einiges leichter, aber bei weitem noch nicht am Gewicht einer Alu-Kurbelgarnitur. Letztere will ich noch inkl. einem leichteren Vierkantlager verbauen.
Die Schwierigkeit bei der Kurbel ist es, eine zu finden bei der ich die Kurbelarme kürzen kann von 170mm auf ca.135-140mm ... Meist sind die Kurbelarme Hohl bzw. mit Kautschukmasse gefüllt (z.b. XT). Der allerletzte Schritt wäre zur Not die Arme aus Alu zu fräsen....

Jedenfalls habe ich mir schonmal ein Karton zurecht gemacht mit allen Original Teilen, damit ich im Falle eines Falles das Bike fast "original" verkaufen kann. Ich glaube nämlich nicht daß es noch so nen Spinner gibt der ne ähnlich Summe in ein Kid-Bike investiert  ... 

Gruß Th.

PS: Bilder folgen!


----------



## decline (26. Oktober 2010)

bevor du am vorbau herumfräst, würde ich diesen aus sicherheitsbedenken einen aus karbon montieren. lenker würd natürlich auch gehen...

hochwertigere kurbeln brauchst du gar nicht erst anfangen zu kürzen, da sie in der regel hohl sind. 

btw. kann man die bremshebel der xt soweit zurückstellen, dass ihre kleinen händchen diese gut erreichen? 

freue mich schon auf die bilder!


----------



## Athabaske (27. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, falls es ätzend klingt - aber warum, abgesehen vom persönlichen Spaß den Du an der Sache hast, machst Du das.

Das Cube Kid 200 ist doch eines der wenigen wirklich brauchbaren 20 Zoll Räder, gerade weil keine Federgabel verbaut wird.

Meine beiden Größeren fahren beide eines und sie vermissen weder eine Federung noch bessere Bremsen. Die Flöhe wiegen doch fast nichts im Verhältnis zum Rad. MoJos und wenig Druck reicht vollkommen. Im Radtraining habe ich regelmäßig nicht den Eindruck dass sie gegenüber den üblichen Verdächtigen mit Federgabel irgendwelche Nachteile haben.

Mal als Gedanke, das Rad wiegt ca. 13 kg (?), Fahrer/in in der Größe etwa das Doppelte. Am Erwachsenenrad hast Du mindestens das selbe Gewicht aber gut das 5 - 6 fache an Fahrergewicht. Hier wirkt sich eine gute Bremsverzögerung bzw eine Federung doch ganz anders aus.

Ansonsten Hut ab vor Deinem Engagement!


----------



## Digiman (27. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile mach ich das zugegebenermaßen hauptsächlich nur noch wegen dem persönlichen Spaß! Irgendwo interssiert mich eben auch was im Bereich des machbaren liegt 
Lenker würde ich evtl. gegen einen leichteren tauschen, Vorbau in Carbon sprengt dann endgültig das Budget 

Das Bike wog zuletzt 9,5kg und unsere Tochter knapp 20kg. Das Bike Gewicht will ich nach dem Gabelumbau wieder erreichen...

Die Griffweite der M575 lies sich perfekt einstellen. Ich "hoffe" das klappt bei der XT auch. Wenn nicht, habe ich noch die Option die Neue XT gegen die K18 meiner Frau zu tauschen D) ...

Wie gesagt mir ist mittlerweile auch bewusst daß der Umbau schon bissel aus dem Rahmen gerutscht ist, aber jetzt will ich´s durchziehen.
Die verbauten Teile kann ich hoffentlich alle - bis auf die Discnaben - später ja rückrüsten!

Heute oder Morgen kommt die Bremse,dann gibts Bilder!

Gruß Th


----------



## Digiman (29. Oktober 2010)

Bilderupdate

Bremsen sind dran! XT ist trotz des Servowave Hebels deutlich leichter wie die vorherige M575!!
Orig. lenker wiegt übrigens 220gr und der Vorbau 190gr. Habe den Vorbau mal selbst bissel bearbeitet (s.Bild) und konnte somit auf 165 gr. runter.... Vorbau wird aber definitiv nun doch ersetzt gegen Pro Lite OS 60mm (109gr) und wenns klappt kommt noch ein VOLCAR Rizerbar ran mit ca.110 gr ....
Mitsamt den schweren Vollgummi-Griffen (werden gegen Moosgummi ersetzt) und der schweren Glocke geht auch nochmal Gewicht runter.

...und die Alu Tretkurbel wird wohl doch auch noch realisiert. Zumindest ist sie gedanklich schon "reingeplant" 


























PS: Griffe sind nicht montiert, da die originalen eh nimmer dran kommen und die Moosgummi gleich an den neuen kommen 

Gruß Th.


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2010)

heisser hobel. sind das hope bremsscheiben? das loch senkrecht durch den vorbau haett ich nicht 
gebohrt. aber warscheinlich wird deine kleine den auch so nicht abbrechen.


----------



## Digiman (31. Oktober 2010)

ja! Hope Floating Disc. Vorne 160mm hinten 140mm 

Der Vorbau ist so dickwandig, der hält immer noch genug!! Gerade die senkrechten Löcher gingen durch 7mm Alu ... Der war aber sicher nicht Festigkeitstechnisch so dick, sondern eher Fertigungstechnisch - sollte vermutlich billig sein  ....
Aber er wird ja noch getauscht gegen einen Pro OS Lite in 60mm

Griffweite der XT lies sich übrigens Super einstellen! Eins stört mich aber noch...vorne fängt die Scheibe sofort das singen an. Beläge sind auch sofort verglast nach einer kurzen Runde. Scheibe war aber kpl. entfettet und überlastet war die Bremse mit den 20kg meiner Tochter sicher nicht !?! ... Evtl. harmoniert vorne die Kombi Hope/XT Serienbelag nicht?!
... Sattel/Aufnahme ist auch sehr stabil und fest. Glaube nicht, daß sich in dem Bereich Schwingungen aufbauen....

Gruß Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (1. November 2010)

LOL ... total Ã¼berkranke Bremsen fÃ¼r das Einsatzgebiet dran und dann funken die nicht 
... die originalen Felgenbremsen an dem 200er meines Sohnes verrichten einen einwandfreien Dienst.

Aber ansonsten top Arbeit!

Wieviel â¬ haste denn mittlerweile reingesteckt?


----------



## Digiman (1. November 2010)

Korrektur:

nach nun insgesamt 20km mit der neuen Bremse kein Quietschen mehr. Kann somit behaupten: nach dem einbremsen weg! 

@Napstarr: ....defintiv zu viel!!! .... .... Aber mir war´s das Wert!


----------



## fatz (1. November 2010)

Digiman schrieb:


> nach nun insgesamt 20km mit der neuen Bremse kein Quietschen mehr. Kann somit behaupten: nach dem einbremsen weg!


hab mich schon gewundert. so schlecht ist die xt dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Digiman (18. November 2010)

Abschliessend die letzten Bilder:
Habe heute die Stylo Kurbel montiert mit den gekürzten Kurbelarmen!
Mit dem GPX Lager bin ich nicht genau auf die Kettenlinie gekommen sondern liege 1,5mm daneben... schaltet aber trotzdem sehr sauber!  ...ca. 400 gr. weniger 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vorne kam zwischendurch der Pro OS PLT Vorbau hin (104 gr. gemessen trotz angegebenen 125 gr. auf der Packung)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Und so siehts jetzt aus (Sorry, war schon dunkel draussen, daher im Keller mit Kunstlicht  )




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...das wars dann jetzt von mir zu dem Thema erstmal. Es kommt wohl noch ne Carbon-Sattelstütze, aber dazu mach ich nicht extra ein Foto.

Höchstens es reisst mich nochmal und ich montier doch noch die Hope Mini "Pink" die ich leider jetzt erst im Netz gefunden habe nachdem ich die XT schon hatte ... 

Gruß Th.


----------

